# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Cho mình hỏi

## YoeFlash

tình hình là mình vừa mới mua 1 dàn máy tính để giải trí học hành

cấu hình như sao:

cpu: intel core i7 - ivy 22nm
mainboar: gigabyte ga-z77x-ud5h
ram : corsair 
vga : asus gtx 590
psu: corsair 1000w

mới sài được vài tuần máy mình nó bị tình hình là đơ đơ chậm hơn cả máy laptop cùi bắp cua mình nữa, chập chờn lắm nói chung rất là ức hong biết lý do tại sao mong các pro giúp dzới

----------


## ebvseo

bạn không nói rõ là ram của bạn bao nhiêu gb? và máy bạn cài những phần mềm nào

lúc mua máy là bạn tự ráp...hay có người tư vấn...

----------


## abusayyart

đúng rồi đó, tình trạng của máy bạn ra sao? liệt kê cho anh em đoán bệnh xem nào kaka

----------


## lethao

sao dạo nì các hãng quản cáo ầm đùng rồi bị lỗi là sao hả trùi

----------


## cake1990

học hành mà xài hàng cấp trên trời thế chủ thớt, vote con main z77p8 v

----------


## thuhongnt

phang asrock cho rẻ và bền, hoặc asus giga cho ép xung

----------


## ndt2802

nếu như bạn nói thì máy này ram chắc chắn không thể <4gb.
và sau mua về dùng được vài tuần nó mới có hiện tượng chậm.
theo mình nghĩ là lỗi win hoặc có thể là bạn mới cài thêm 1 vài chương trình nào đó nó ko tương thích.
bạn kiểm tra lại rồi nói rõ để anh em giúp nhé.
chúc bạn thành công!

----------


## nguyenhuongit

coi cấp nguồn của con main đi bác, có thể có vấn đề. chúc may mắn

----------


## maiphuong93ss

test toàn bộ. nếu không rành thì đưa đến hãng bảo hành cho khỏe

----------


## secutechvn

> phang asrock cho rẻ và bền, hoặc asus giga cho ép xung


asus chưa bao h là huyền thoại cả?
đừng phán bừa khi bạn nói đến từ ép xung nhé

----------

